# 431 Water Pump



## MTSim22 (Jan 1, 2022)

Have an 05 Massey 431 and have a small leak coming from behind the water pump.







Any suggestion in how to replace the water pump?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning MTSim22, welcome to the tractor forum.

Normally, water pumps develop a leak out of the shaft seal. A leak from behind the pump would indicate a gasket leak, or possibly somewhere else?

I don't know the proper procedure to remove the water pump on a MF 431. On my old Ford 3600 tractor, I have to remove the hood, nose piece, and radiator to access the pump. A service/repair/shop manual will be a better source of information. The attached manual (download) can be had for $34.









Massey Ferguson 431, 461 Tractors Service Manual


Repair and Service Manual.




therepairmanual.com


----------



## MTSim22 (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for the help ... that’s encouraging if I can get by with replacing the gasket ... not to many MF431 out there .. looks to be a full days work to get to it ... was trying to get to it without pulling the radiator, but since it’s 15 years old I am thinking I should go ahead and pull the radiator, flush and clean it and then go ahead and replace the pump ... same work either way.


----------

